# Shanghai Open 2008



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys, the competition will be from roughly 10AM-6PM Shanghai time (I believe that's +8hrs, correct me if I'm wrong). I'm going to hopefully be webcamming it, while updating significant results on this thread. 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/shanghai-open-2008


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 30, 2008)

The link is up!


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 30, 2008)

howd 2x2 go?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 30, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> howd 2x2 go?



2x2 first round I got 4.85 LOL. I had to ortega a few of them because I couldn't think of anything better.

EDIT: ... that was my worst competition EVER.

13.84 3x3, 5.08 (!!!) 2x2, 1:05 4x4, 1:52 5x5, 1.79 (!!!) magic, 4.xx MM, 1:29 BLD, 37 Sq-1.

Good results for me: 22.41 Sq-1 single, and that's it.


----------

